# 58565 with 64435



## natfos6 (May 14, 2013)

new to ob/gyne coding. Insurance carrier is stating 64435 is bundled to 58565, is this something I can appeal with a modifier or do I need to write off?


----------



## tpkeith (May 15, 2013)

According to ACOG, it is included in the procedure.  NCCI column 2 Code Modifier Indicators show 'N' - following the CPT code indicates that there are no circumstances in which a modifier would be appropriate.  The services represented by the code combination will not be paid separately.
Teresa Keith
North Georgia Women's Center


----------



## Practice Coder2011 (May 16, 2013)

natfos6 said:


> new to ob/gyne coding. Insurance carrier is stating 64435 is bundled to 58565, is this something I can appeal with a modifier or do I need to write off?



58565 is not billable with 64435. you want to consider billing the primary procedure done. otherwise it will be denied.


----------

